# 2019 RAM 1500



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

Has any one plowed with a Ram 1500 New Model,not the Classic?I'm looking for an alternative to what I currently have,a RAM 3500 to do strictly driveways and as a family vehicle.Thanks for any help.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So you wanna down grade from a 3500 down to a 1500............why?


----------



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

dieselss,I've been plowing for the past 16 years,I have a full time job that allows me the time to do this.Up until last year,I plowed a Catholic's church(I'm not Catholic)large parking lot across the road from us.Things were fine until the Father retired(I didn't know Priests retired)last year,he was a very nice man,the stereotypical Irish Priest.In the 15 years that I plowed,and cut their grass,there was never a complaint or any issues.The new Priest started and I lasted a year before he fired me,I don't know why except for his own multiple flaws of character.I've always done some driveways in addition to the Church.I'm sorry this has become a bit of a rant but I don't think I was treated fairly by the new Priest.Going forward,I'm almost 62,I work a pretty long week at my regular job.My wife drives the truck(regular cab) while I use our car to commute to work,she'd like a vehicle with more room for the family.I'd like something possibly more maneuverable too.There's no shortage of plow trucks in our area being the snowbelt of New Jersey.There's several other options that I'd like to ask about pertaining to other vehicles that I'll ask on the appropriate forums.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

dieselss said:


> What?


And here you were expecting something like "want something with a better ride cuz its my daily driver"


----------



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry for venting.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

What area in Jersey?


----------



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

Sussex County.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Do you have a plow you were planning on reusing from the 3500 (cuz you cant) or were planning on buying a new plow?


----------



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

cwren2472,thank you,I'm aware that I can't use the plow from the 3500.


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

Boss, Fisher and western don't list any truck application yet for the 2019 Ram yet. The frame look different from the classic. So I doubt anyone plowed with them yet. 

Went it does you gonna be limited to a Boss Htx or Fisher SD. Why not get a 2500 crew cab gas truck for your wife. If you need a smooth ride, Chevy rides like a 1/2 ton trucks, but real truck have a solid front axle.


----------



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

boutch,thank you,a crew cab full size isn't out of the question,I'd still like to look into any other possibilities.


----------



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi,new thought is a 2019 Classic Tradesman regular cab,short bed,was just about set on a Wrangler but the 1500 is just going to more versatile.It will accept a Fisher 7.6 SD plow.Would you put a leveling kit on the front or anything else to help the front end with the plow?Gear ratios,3.92,3.55 or 3.21,all with a LS(I'll be driving the truck to work a few times a week,an 80 mi round trip)?Tires,any recommendations for a larger LT all season tire,I'd prefer to go taller and narrow,using 17" wheels?Thanks for all the help,as always.


----------



## bazjeepers (Nov 18, 2014)

I don't believe the 2019 Classics come in a regular cab, I thought mostly crew cab configurations. If you get a Classic .. then there are plow kits for it.


----------



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

bazjeepers,thanks for your reply.Ram does still offer a 2019 1500 Classic,I ordered one two weeks ago.I intend to put a Fisher SD 7.6 plow on it.For the driveways I'll be doing,it should work.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

RONK said:


> I ordered a 2019 Ram 1500 Classic Tradesman,regular cab,short bed,5.7.I'd like to put a Fisher SD 7.6(I know you like the HT better)or even the HD 7.6.I'm going to install Bilstein 5100 adjustable struts and set them at 2.1" of lift and use a Toyo All Country AT II,255/80/17 tire.I do 7 driveways including my own and would consider a few more.We average 45" of snow a year.The truck will also tow a small landscape trailer a few days a week.I also have a full time job.Any suggestions,opinions,thoughts,ideas,criticism?


Well, going from the 3500 to the 1500 is a pretty big step down, but what's done is done.

You mentioned privately to me regarding my feelings on the HT over the SD in the other thread. In this case here, I'm going to contradict myself and say go with the SD and immediately switch the cutting edge to steel.

For the other guy looking to do his own driveway, I stand behind my statement that the extra weight in the moldboard for the SD wasn't enough to make me recommend it. In your case, however, going from a 3500 with a V down to a half ton, you are going to see a huge difference between that V and any 7.5 I think the extra rigidity in the moldboard would be worth it for the SD and the chain lift will work more similarly to what you are used to.

Being that the truck is brand new and under warranty, I wouldn't recommend the HD. It is much, much heavier than either the HT or SD and would put you way over the front end weight rating. It isn't the case of a few lbs difference. Could you make the truck handle it with upgrades? Probably, but it still wouldn't change the warranty issues and there is more to whether it's recommended than just the suspension.

As for the towing, I'm not sure if "small" is single axle or tandem axle, but any full size truck will handle a landscape trailer fine. Again, the 1500 isn't the work truck that your 3500 was, so you'll no doubt feel a difference, but it'll get the job done.

I have nothing to say about the shock or tire upgrades cuz I know zero about them.


----------



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

cwren2472,thank you again for all your help!


----------

